# a nice message



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

i have my little ivf diary on my msn space, a couple of weeks ago i found that a complete stranger left me a msg.......

girl u got some guts to do that ivf treatment 4 other people knowing that there ur children that could have been born u have a heart of gold and everyday an angel is watching over u cause u was born a miricle everyday i read ur stories and u make me cry ur a wonderful person when ur sad i wish u joy when ur spirit is  low i wish u hope when u are discouraged i wish u beauty when u are lonely i wish u peace im thing of u for now and always xxx

i just thought i would share this with you, its sooo nice when sombody says something like this and it isnt just a message for me its for all of us  

love maz xxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi maz

Isnt that a lovely message. Its great feeling isnt it.

When i first began this rocky road i got a lovely message from a recipient-
'i just want to say that from all us recipients you are very special and generous  to do this and i hope it all goes well'.

So i wanted to pass this around to make all you sharers feel good.

Alexia x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

They are both lovely wishes girls. Makes it even more worth while. 
x


----------

